# ZOO is here!!!



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm on other forums as ZOOLANDER but apparently someone already has that username on here. Damn them. All well.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome Zoo, this is the human zoo.....


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 24, 2014)

welcome zoo


----------



## psychowhite (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome poo


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 24, 2014)

"Poo"-lander? That doesn't sound right lol.


----------



## Riles (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 24, 2014)

Harow


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice to have you zoo


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome to the big leagues homie.


----------



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

This probably one of the best welcomes I've gotten 

Poolander is equally fine lol. Jk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## psychowhite (Jun 24, 2014)

Yay poolander!


----------



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

psychowhitekenny said:


> Yay poolander!



I have a bad feeling this is gonna stick. I've done crapped myself on this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 24, 2014)

Lol, it could be worse.


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 24, 2014)

ZOO said:


> This probably one of the best welcomes I've gotten
> 
> Poolander is equally fine lol. Jk
> 
> ...



Zoolander from
PHF?


----------



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> Zoolander from
> PHF?



Yes, sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ZOO (Jun 24, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> Lol, it could be worse.



This is quite true. I've been called much worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tbjeff (Jun 24, 2014)

ZOO said:


> Yes, sir.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Sweet sweet prince, oh how I've missed you


----------



## brazey (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## bar_belle (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello, poo bear. Welcome!


----------



## CHEZ (Jun 25, 2014)

What up zooooooo


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to a tribute of the greatest forum in the world!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## basskiller (Jul 11, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 13, 2014)

hi Zoo, welcome!


----------

